# Kocher



## wackelschwanz (3. Februar 2014)

#hHallo,

hatte heute Langeweile.

Da kam ich auf die Idee mir mal einen Kocher zu bauen.

Die Anleitung habe ich aus dem Netz, und das Zubehör gibt es in einem Großen Nordischen Möbelhaus für 4,99 Euro.

Nur ein bisschen Zeit und ein paar kleinteile dann hat man einen Sehr guten Kocher !:m

Gruß

W.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

sieht sehr gut und praktisch aus!

leider ist bei uns an allen gewässern feuerverbot :/

ps: gute signatur ^^


----------



## phirania (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Ist doch in dem Sinne kein offenes Feuer.
Aber super Idee fürs Nachtangeln#6#6


----------



## wackelschwanz (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

...nein ist kein offenes Feuer, es gibt noch nicht einmal einen Brandfleck.

Gruß

W.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

ist egal, kelly kettle wird auch nicht geduldet leider. was sowas angeht versteht man keinen spaß


----------



## Cassero75 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Gute Idee. Bitte um link der Anleitung.


----------



## wackelschwanz (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

...es gibt verschiedene Modelle, ich hab mir meinen noch mit V2A Blechen noch verbessert.

Hier ein link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIhKI2TD0_g

Gruß

W.


----------



## wackelschwanz (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

...aber vielleicht ist der ja erlaubt bei Euch ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4oTQvLlDtQ


----------



## Cassero75 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Ja vielen Dank.


----------



## Cassero75 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Am Rhein ist das kein Problem. An der Lahn schon, aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, das hat doch nichts mit offenem Feuer zu tun. Dann bekomme ich demnächst ne Knolle wenn ich mir ne Zigarette anzünde. Ich finde das "Ding" echt Klasse.


----------



## Haesel (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Mit griff dran wäre sinnvoll, so könnte man den umstellen.....
Oder sogar als Anzündkamin nutzen....
Leider ist das Blech recht dünn...für Dauerbetrieb nicht geeignet....


----------



## peitscher (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

coole Idee danke für den Tipp!


----------



## wackelschwanz (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*



Haesel schrieb:


> Mit griff dran wäre sinnvoll, so könnte man den umstellen.....
> Oder sogar als Anzündkamin nutzen....
> Leider ist das Blech recht dünn...für Dauerbetrieb nicht geeignet....


 
Hallo,#h

einen Griff wäre eine gute Idee...ich werde die Füße auch noch verbessern damit er Standsicherer wird.#6

Welches Blech ist den zu dünn ?#c

Mein V2A Blech ist 2mm, dicker wie das Blech vom Besteckkorb.
Aber selbst wenn, ich habe schon umgearbeitete Konservendosenkocher gesehen die sehr viele Einsätze mitgemacht haben.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

@ Wackelschwanz:
Kann ich Deine Bauanleitung auch als Artikel ins Onlienmagazin vom Anglerboard einbauen (www.Anglerpraxis.de)??


----------



## wackelschwanz (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Wackelschwanz:
> Kann ich Deine Bauanleitung auch als Artikel ins Onlienmagazin vom Anglerboard einbauen (www.Anglerpraxis.de)??


 


_Hallo,#h

ja kannst Du gerne machen.
Wenn Du noch mehr Info´s brauchst sag bescheid.

Gruß

W._


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Super und Danke!
Klasse von Dir!


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Warum keinen Alkohol Brenner? Kleiner, leichter, kompakter, mit ~1€ Materialeinsatz inkl Getränk - Pfand kann man danach allerdings nicht zurückfordern 

1 Getränkedose + Schere, Reißzwecke oder vergleichbar starke Nadel und Teppichmesser werden benötigt

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=can stove&sm=3


----------



## wackelschwanz (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

So, ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Veränderungen gemacht.

Die Füße habe ich innen nur mit Muttern von Hand angedreht, die kann man für den Transport dar durch wieder einfach lösen.

Die Roste gibt es auch bei dem Möbelhaus für unter 2 Euro, und soll normaler weise eine Topfablage sein...ist sie jetzt ja auch:q

Gruß

W.


----------



## Haesel (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Ja 2mm Edelstahl geht. Habe mir schon ein paar Grills gebaut.
Nur den Besteckkorb vom Schweden ist zu dünn.
Der Griff etwas weiter vom Korb/Metall weg da es sehr heiß werden kann und auf jedenfall aus Holz.....Stahl leitet die Wärme weiter......


----------



## Haesel (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Müsste auch mit Brennpaste zu betreiben sein....hält das Essen oder Tee warm.....


----------



## Cassero75 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Wenn ich von den Kanaren zurück komme, bau ich mir das Teil. Früher haben wir uns eine Nummer größer aus einer Waschmaschinentrommel gebaut.


----------



## noob4ever (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Beim T€DI gibt es so ne Dose mit Deckel für 1€. Ist aus Edelstahl und leider sehr dünn, aber für Alkuhol, Brennpaste.... denke ich mal ausreichend.


----------



## norwegian_sun (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

wie cassero 75 schon geschrieben hat, ne waschmaschinentrommel hat doch eigentlich den gleichen effekt? Habe das schon oft an unseren gewässern gesehen, "offenes feuer verboten", aber bei so einen "geschlossenen feuer" gabs nie ärger, wichtig ist nur, daß die trommel etwas abstand zum boden hat, sonst gilt es (bescheuerterweise) wieder als normales "lagerfeuer" |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Am besten, man hat einen anwalt im angelverein oder als kumpel, der die gesetzeslücken kennt....und man schreibt sich die § auf, fall die kontrolettis kommen..
gedächtnis-zitat.....Kontroletti:"offenes feuer verboten.."----Angler:"laut $ sowiso und bla bla bla (den kontroletti wirr im kopf machen..anwälte überraschen eben immer wieder) gilt ein feuer in einem geschlossenen gefäß nicht als offenes feuer"...kontroletti: |kopfkrat|gr:|evil:|uhoh:|kopfkrat die angler: |jump:#g kontroletti: #q|peinlich

die moral von der geschich't...gesetze schützen vor blamage nicht....

gruß mirko


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*



norwegian_sun schrieb:


> wie cassero 75 schon geschrieben hat, ne waschmaschinentrommel hat doch eigentlich den gleichen effekt?



Nicht so ganz. 
Richtig gebaut ergibt das Ikea Teil einen Hobo Kocher der extrem gut "zieht" und ne anständige Leistung erzielt. Dazu sollte er doppelt so hoch wie der Durchmesser sein, einen doppelten Boden haben und nur im unteren und oberen Viertel gelocht sein. Der Topf sollte auf etwas Abstand darüber stehen.

Ne Wäschetrommel o.ö. hingegen ist einfach nur ein Feuerkorb. 
Ist halt immer die Frage welchen Zweck man verfolgt.


----------



## raini08 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*



wackelschwanz schrieb:


> ...es gibt verschiedene Modelle, ich hab mir meinen noch mit V2A Blechen noch verbessert.
> 
> Hier ein link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIhKI2TD0_g
> ...



danke für deinen link FINDE IHN SUPER !!!


----------



## forent (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Danke auch von mir! Da weiß ich, wonach ich suchen werde, wenn mich meine Frau das nächste Mal zu IKEA schleppt.


----------



## peitscher (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Du Sie zu Ikea schleppst oder Sie dich und du neben bei schaust. Ich hasse diesen großen Laden|uhoh:


----------



## raini08 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Solange ETWAS NÜTZLICHES BEI RÜBER KOMMT ist mir das schei.... EGAL WIE DER LADEN HEIST.ich versuche IMMER !!! in DEM SCHÖNEN ... AUCH ETWAS NÜTZLICHEN zu sehen nur SOOOO kann man als Angler glücklich sein.


----------



## geeni (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

So nen Hobo Kocher hab ich mir letztens aus ne ca. 30 Jahre alten Milupa Dose gebaut aus der ich irgendwann mal gefüttert wurde, die stehn bei uns in der Werkstatt für Schrauben und so, hab mir mächtig die den Finger verbrannt, Griff sollte min. 20 cm vom Kocher entfernt sein.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

ich  möchte den ideenreichtum hier in keinster weise schmälern. nur die aufmerksamkeit auf folgendes produkt lenken.
das ding ist seit ein paar jahren mein treuer begleiter.
komischer weise kommen die dinger schwungweise auf den markt und man muß die preise beobachten. ich habe meinen in der edelstahlausführung damals für knapp 20 euro inkl. versand bekommen. momentan sind die kocher scheinbar wieder rar und die preise sehr weit oben.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwedische-...09?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3a8b9a4315


----------



## Chiforce (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kocher*

Hallo,

Ich baue mir immer Spirituskocher aus Geträngedosen, allerdings nicht mit den üblichen Löchern, sondern mit einer anderen Technik bei der richtige "Vergaserkammern" entstehen.

Die gewünschte Flammenleistung kann man auch "einstellen".

Hat den Vorteil, daß man die Flamme bei Bedarf schnell an und noch viel wichtiger, auch wieder aus hat, wenn man fertig ist, oder unvorhergesehen unterbrechen muss.

Wie in diesem Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaSZmEMMqcs

(Das Video ist von mir, also Thomas: Anglerpraxis ;-) )


----------

